# Do you GU?



## DirectRevolt (May 13, 2011)

How many powerbars, energy gels, electrolyte mixes do you use a week?

What's your weekly budget for "energy"?

How about just general groceries?


----------



## rob_co2 (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't believe in spending ridiculous amounts of money on energy products. I have a can of gatoraid powder, or sometimes I use Country Time lemonade. Sometimes I will add some sugar to the mix. 

Thats all I need for xc races.


----------



## DirectRevolt (May 13, 2011)

I remember when training for bodybuilding competitions I used to spend a total of around $1,750 a month on everything. Most of it was on beef.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Used to use a LOT more, but now I'm concerned some of my EFS/Ultragen stuff might be going bad 

We generally use Stretch Island Fruit Leathers from Costco, and gluten free bars from Henry's or similar (Pure Bar, Lara Bar), plus some EFS gel, EFS mix, Gu's, Clif Bloks, and omg lately addicted to Honey Stinger Vanilla Waffles. But, that stuff is generally for longer rides.

Groceries? omg, don't even ask. I don't know how 2 people eat as much as we do, honestly. But, we eat every meal at home.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

DirectRevolt said:


> I remember when training for bodybuilding competitions I used to spend a total of around $1,750 a month on everything. Most of it was on beef.


I am curious to know if you think your B/Building has been detrimental to your XC racing in regard to BMI etc.

I too power lifted and body built to a point where I weighed a lean 190lbs at 5'7".
Although I have dropped back to 162lbs since I stopped the heavy weights and got in to XC MTB I often wonder if carrying too much lean up body mass affects aerobic peformance


----------



## sworkspilot (Jun 26, 2005)

@missridesalot - are the vanilla ones better than the standard ones? I haven't tried the vanilla, but I am addicted to the waffles, they are awesome! Have even had them with my morning espresso, work well to get me up and going in the morning!


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 18, 2009)

I love the waffles!

I probably use 1 or 2 energy bars (Honey Stinger or Hammer) and 1 or 2 gels (Hammer). 

I too used to be a power lifter, I was a lean 240 at 6 FT. Had a 605LBS deadlift though. I'm down to 180 but having trouble getting any smaller. I would love to be 165.

We spend about $150 - 200 a week on food.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I find that PBJ sandwiches work better than gu, but don't "travel" as well...


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

I use Amplified Endurance Booster from GNC, Clif Bars and or Power Bar Gels in strawberry/bannana flavor...Gels mostly for hard days and racing, bars and Booster for long rides...$80 a month maybe...


----------



## DirectRevolt (May 13, 2011)

jeffgre_6163 said:


> I am curious to know if you think your B/Building has been detrimental to your XC racing in regard to BMI etc.
> 
> I too power lifted and body built to a point where I weighed a lean 190lbs at 5'7".
> Although I have dropped back to 162lbs since I stopped the heavy weights and got in to XC MTB I often wonder if carrying too much lean up body mass affects aerobic peformance


My bodybuilding pre-competition weight was around 210 and I'm 5'9. My competition weight was closer to 179. I now weigh a fluffy 180 and know I am too heavy, but I don't race, I just enjoy riding.

Your muscle mass question about aerobic effects is an interesting one. Theoretically the more muscle mass you "use" the more oxygen usage you will require. The question is if you actually use all the muscle you have acquired. The next part is to consider if your increased muscle mass provides greater gains in max wattage and power output. Upper body mass is generally just going to weigh you down.

Now you have me thinking!


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

sworkspilot said:


> @missridesalot - are the vanilla ones better than the standard ones? I haven't tried the vanilla, but I am addicted to the waffles, they are awesome! Have even had them with my morning espresso, work well to get me up and going in the morning!


I prefer the Vanilla, Justin likes the original Honey flavored. So, YMMV. I'd at least try one. But, keep in mind you might get addicted  I can't imagine eating one for breakfast!!


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

I got away with not spending any money on gels, sportsdrinks, blocs, etc for about 2 years. I got enough hammer/clif bar/power bar stuff for free from races and team sponsorship so that I didn't have to buy any. Finally my stash ran low (didn't race enough last year I guess) so I broke down and ordered a tub of cytomax. So $40 over the last few years. Of course I don't pound gels during training rides, just carry some solid food and water.
I do go through quite a few of these tho:


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Racing I use gels. Long training rides I use "blocks," I prefer them but find them harder to take while racing.

Normal training rides, etc. normally just some diluted gatorade, and maybe a couple Fig Newmans.


----------



## peteuga (Dec 10, 2004)

I buy hammer gel in the large bulk size and use a flask when on the trail. If I am riding my road bike I use heed, sometime I will use heed on mountain bike rides but I have noticed that when I am on longer rides I really start to crave water. I like the taste of GU better and I think it gives me more energy but my local bike shop only carries hammer in the bulk sizes. I also use recoverite after each ride(I don't use gel or heed on every ride). I would prefer to eat PBJs but I don't digest wheat well so I am stuck using hammer gel since they are gluten free.


----------



## fsrftc (May 23, 2006)

i get a tub of accellerade delivered from amazon once a month, I use honey on my training rides then switch to some type of gel product for racing along with teh accellerade


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

I use a bit of Heed and Perpetuem on really long training rides and Heed during races. Otherwise no, just solid bars, granola/gorp/trail mix, and water. However I have been experimenting with Green tea and honey as an energy drink and results are positive. No weird additives, just good sugars from the honey and some caffeine from the tea. Also cheap and tastes good.


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

I made my wife some raw cookies for Mother's Day. Of course, I had to sample one or two to make sure they tasted good. They did, and they also gave me a noticeable and instant bolt of energy. So they've become my go-to energy bar.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

longshanks said:


> I made my wife some raw cookies for Mother's Day. Of course, I had to sample one or two to make sure they tasted good. They did, and they also gave me a noticeable and instant bolt of energy. So they've become my go-to energy bar.


Do you still use egg? I am not typically concerned when sampling from the bowl, but to pack raw dough as an energy bar seems a bit too risky.


----------



## longshanks (Jul 11, 2005)

jonw9 said:


> Do you still use egg? I am not typically concerned when sampling from the bowl, but to pack raw dough as an energy bar seems a bit too risky.


No egg or dough. Dates are the main base mixed in a food processer with pecans and walnuts, agave, cocoa, vanilla, coconut oil, water. Pulse until brownie consistency, then made into cookies or bars and rolled in coconut flakes. Takes about 15 minutes to make like 20 cookies - then I put/keep them in the fridge.


----------



## DirectRevolt (May 13, 2011)

You have got to be joking me! That is a random mixture, but I'll trust you that they taste good! The nutrition is there at least  

Can't do dates. Went to Date, AZ just for the date shake, never again.


----------

